

Which calendar features are essential? - logermoore

I'm considering making a(nother) web-based calendar application. Which features are essential to you? Do you use text (SMS) reminders?
======
zmmz
No SMS reminders as I have a smartphone, which brings me to THE essential
feature: the ability to sync with a phone. By sync I mean that it should
either have a standalone application or use a built in application on the
phone (Exchange), being accessible via the phone browser does not count.

Most people have a phone on them all the time, making it the perfect device to
keep a calendar.

~~~
logermoore
Thanks for your comments. Why is a browser-based app a problem (if it does
what it's supposed to do)?

